# Profibus messen



## conceptz (10 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfach zu bedienenden Meßgerät, um einen Profibusstrang zu untersuchen. Von einer PC-Karte aus sind über ca. 300m diverse Teilnehmer angeschlossen. Ich möchte, im Störungsfall, den Stecker an der Karte an ein Meßgerät anschließen und möglichst genaue Informationen über das aktuelle Problem erhalten.


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2006)

Ich nutze dieses Teil:

http://www.indu-sol.de/opencms/export/indusol/hp/produkte/diagnosetool/PDF/PROFview_XL.pdf

Kann es nur empfehlen, das gleiche Gerät gibt es noch von diversen Anbietern.

PS. Also Preise vergleichen  .


----------



## profichip (12 Oktober 2006)

*Re: PROFIBUS messen*

Hi,

event. ist diese variante von www.procentec.com
(spez. ProfiPulse) auch zu empfehlen.
alle tools basieren auf dem ProfiCore (USB <-> PROFIBUS) 
Interface und sind auch ideal im Serviceeinsatz.

vG
profichip GmbH


----------



## Admin35 (12 Oktober 2006)

*Hi!*

Ich weiss nicht ganz genau was du meinst aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das Beste das es für dich auf dem Markt gibt, der Diagnoserepeater von Siemens, habe damit schon mal zwei Siemens Experten heim geschickt. Der eine hatte mit einem Oszi einen halben Tag am Bus rumgemessen und der andere hatte seine Zeit mit EMV-Messungen verbraten....
...und ich mit dem billigen Diagnoserepeater habe den fehler gefunden und behoben.
Ist echt ein super Teil, wenn die Anlage schon läuft. Nachteil: bei einer Inbetriebnahme hilft er dir nicht viel. Der Bus muss mindestens einmal mit allen Teilnehmern gelaufen sein und diese Konfiguration im Diagnoserepeater abgespeichert.
Wir verwenden mehrere solcher Teile pro Anlage.

Gruss Bruno


----------



## ricco75 (16 Oktober 2006)

Wir benutzen bei uns den Busstester II von HMS.
http://www.hms-networks.de/products/bustester_overview.shtml

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, dafür kann man genaue Diagnosen erstellen. Nur so bin ich sicher, das die Busleitung bzw. Verkabelung 100% in Ordnung ist. 

Gruss Ricco


----------



## Mütze (24 Oktober 2006)

Ein wiklich excellenter Tester ist der PBTIII von Fa. Softing.

Nicht ganz billig, aber auf jedenfall empfehlenswert. Dazu noch den NetTest II und Du wirst alle Probleme rund um Profibus lösen können.

Auch der Simatic Manager kann ja schon weiethelfen. Dazu noch ne kleine Profibusdiagnose geschrieben, die die Teilnehmer überwacht, und all Deine Probleme sollten gelöst sein.

Gruß

Mütze


----------

